# Don't.. even know.. where to start



## Mandie (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay. So we bought this 100 year old POS house. It needs wiring/insulation, the usual. Thats all getting done. HOwever, since the house is balloon framed, the main floor can get blown in insulation, and I can start to attack the main floor to make it liveable. Soooo here is my problem. Take a look at my hilarious life. This is my dining nook. The trim is amazing. the doors, also amazing. However, the new kitchen is not in the budget for another few years, soooo I was hoping to just give the cabinets a makeover, and hope they last a while yet. 

My question is... with light kitchen cabinets... do i keep the trim to maintain the beauty/character and have it a bit goofy looking? or paint them white, and maybe take a bit of that away? 

Attached are pictures of the nook/kitchen. 

Help!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I vote for LEAVE THEM ALONE...sorry didn't mean to shout


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I would leave them as they are.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Another vote for leave 'em.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandie said:


> Okay. So we bought this 100 year old POS house. Take a look at my hilarious life.


:laughing:

If you're planning to leave the walls white, with the light-colored floor and back splash, I also vote for leaving everything as-is. Gotta have contrast. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Maybe you should go with darker cabinets to match the existing trim?

Andy.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Oops, didn't see at first that there is an arch there.

Andy.


----------



## Mandie (Dec 2, 2011)

wow!!! thats so amazing!!! can you change the floors? what would you do with them? ? thats really impressive !!!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You can buy new doors and hardware for the cabinets and really change the kitchen a lot if you want to. Also you could put an arched valance at the window above the sink. Just a thought. One more thing, the floor.


----------

